# Fluval Edge 6 Gallon Planted



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

July 5, 2015 - Out with the Old

The old version of the Edge.



Time for a redo.

July 6-8, 2015 - Substrate in, half flood and planting time

I took some cladophora riddled Monte Carlo from the old tank and started to painstakingly remove the clado and cut the Monte Carlo into pieces. Each stem had about 3-5 leaves and was about 1-2 cms long. It took three sittings of about 2 hours each to prepare and plant the Monte Carlo, but it was totally worth it. So much easier to plant with some water in the tank as the weight of the water pushes down the substrate, which keeps the plantlets in place.



Carpet planted



Rest of the plants are in



August 14, 2015 - Everything is growing in nicely





And one of the happy residents


And finally, some details:
Tank - 6 gallon Fluval Edge
Lighting - Upgraded to 12 gallon light bar (42 LEDs), plus a fluval LED light bar resting on top of the tank.
Substrate - ADA Amazonia w/ root tabs
CO2 - Paintball setup with Aquatek Reg and solenoid. Diffused in the filter using a piece of chopstick.
Flora - Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo', Rotala indica, Anubius nana, Java fern (needle, regular and windelov), staurogyne repens and porto velho, Echinodorus parviflorus and 1 stem of alternanthera reineckii mini.
Fauna - Micro rasbora (brigittae, I believe) and some Golden Bee mischling shrimp.

Thanks for looking,
Rob


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! Looks fantastic! Just reworking my fluval edge 12 gal - thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

*Update Nov 11, 2015*

Update Nov 11, 2015.

All well in the Edge with the exception of some melt on the Monte Carlo carpet (see below). Added some bucephalandra trimmings from another tank. Not sure that it fits this 'scape, but I love those little plants enough that I don't really care. Loads of shrimp babies including a couple of TBs from the Golden Bee mischlings.

Front View


Strange melt. Any ideas? I'm guessing some nutrient difficency, but am not sure which one.


Feedback, comments and advice are most welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nicely planted. I'm jealous.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Tanks looking awesome


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Planting and maintaining a planted edge is a bit trickier than standard tanks. Nice work!


----------

